# Cost of living in Kuala Lumpur Malaysia



## babar82 (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi,
What is the cost of living in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia? Is salary of RM 10,000 enough for a single person? 

Regards
Babar


----------



## yusszzxx (Feb 6, 2017)

Hey.

RM10,000 should be enough for a single person depending on ur lifestyle.


----------



## yusszzxx (Feb 6, 2017)

estimated expenses :
rent : RM2,000. (decent studio nearby city center)
- LRT to work : RM 220 (22 days work a month RM10 a day)
- Food : RM 1,500 (breakfast RM10, Lunch RM20, Dinner RM20) average decent price of food - half of this cost if you go for local street/stall/off city center food.
- Groceries : RM 1,000
- Weekend out (drinks etc) : RM 1,000

so u still have RM 4,500 left for savings


----------



## prof.ishack (Jul 4, 2014)

yusszzxx said:


> estimated expenses :
> rent : RM2,000. (decent studio nearby city center)
> - LRT to work : RM 220 (22 days work a month RM10 a day)
> - Food : RM 1,500 (breakfast RM10, Lunch RM20, Dinner RM20) average decent price of food - half of this cost if you go for local street/stall/off city center food.
> ...


You left out taxes, about 20% from experience. But agree you can get by on a salary of RM10K, as long as you don't hit the bars and 5-star restaurants too often. The prices you quoted for food are for medium scale restaurants, not top-of-the-line. My wife and I get by fine on RM10K and save over half my salary. But our cars and house are paid for, along with my scooter. I use the scooter to go to/from work only spending about RM10 per week for transportation. 

You also left out electricity which can be very high if a person uses AC a lot, we spend between RM500-550 per month for a 3-room single story link house. It would be cheaper for a condo. And to honest RM2000 is on the low side for renting a condo today in most of KL. I live in Setapak, not an expensive area by anyone's standards and the condos near me are going for RM2500 starting. If you look at Mount Kiaria, KLCC or Bangsar (or any other expat area) it's higher.


----------



## jlceau (Nov 12, 2016)

RM10,000 sole income is considered high and nets you a pretty decent standard of living in Malaysia, no matter how you look at it.

You will do fine.


----------



## goaldigger (Jan 31, 2018)

10,000 is plenty for just a single person!


----------



## Lionsworld (Mar 8, 2018)

If your spendings are not too high, it should be enough for a single person.


----------



## Hepa (Apr 2, 2018)

Lionsworld said:


> If your spendings are not too high, it should be enough for a single person.


Most interesting, Penang has always attracted me, but now I am too old I think.


----------

